# Scolopendra breeding??



## AlexG (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone! I haven't been posting often but I though that be cool to show you guys!  

A few days ago I decided to do an attemp on breeding my Chinese tiger legs centipedes I got of Bistrobob when he got his first babies from gravid females, we both noticed that only orange legged scpecimens gave babies...so I though why not gicing a try so I put a yellow and an orange one together on the 12... this morning around 2 am I went and checked the 10 gallons tank I put them in...

after looking carefuly with my flashlight...I noticed something.... 

looking like a sperweb to me...with no sperm in.....  let me know what you think  












this is the ''possible'' male with the yellow legs






and the ''possible'' female with the orange legs without tiger marking..











hopefully I will have youngs in a few months...

take care guys!
Alex


----------



## SAn (Sep 16, 2008)

congratz , but it was just luck. Leg color and stripes do not define sex


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome! As soon as I collect several more specimens I'll be doing the same with my Scolopendra multidens (Which look very similar and have yellow legs).  Good luck.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 16, 2008)

Sure is!, hope to see baby pics later.


----------



## Steven (Sep 17, 2008)

Interesting pictures  ,
could indeed be an empty spermweb,



MaartenSFS said:


> I'll be doing the same with my Scolopendra multidens (Which look very similar and have yellow legs).


which just might be the same specie anyway


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 17, 2008)

Steven said:


> Interesting pictures  ,
> could indeed be an empty spermweb,
> 
> 
> ...


=P I *JUST* checked the 20th pair of legs and it escaped, but I retrieved it.  No spines..


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 17, 2008)

SAn said:


> congratz , but it was just luck. Leg color and stripes do not define sex


It is just an hypothesis, not a defenite truth. Do you have any data on them defining that leg color does NOT define sex in Sc.''Tiger legs''?

 phil.


----------



## SAn (Sep 17, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> It is just an hypothesis, not a defenite truth. Do you have any data on them defining that leg color does NOT define sex in Sc.''Tiger legs''?
> 
> phil.


Yes i do.
i own a number of full striped, half striped and no stripe tiger legs and i have found females in all of them. So it doesnt define sex.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 17, 2008)

SAn said:


> Yes i do.
> i own a number of full striped, half striped and no stripe tiger legs and i have found females in all of them. So it doesnt define sex.


Very interesting fact, thanks San . It is curious though because all of the hatchings i've ever had were from orange legged females and it seemed like that mating at Alex's place seemed to confirm the hypothesis. You are right, it can be due to the random factor too. 

Did you keep track of your laying female's infos? It would be interesting to compare our results . 

 phil.


----------



## SAn (Sep 18, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> Very interesting fact, thanks San . It is curious though because all of the hatchings i've ever had were from orange legged females and it seemed like that mating at Alex's place seemed to confirm the hypothesis. You are right, it can be due to the random factor too.
> 
> Did you keep track of your laying female's infos? It would be interesting to compare our results .
> 
> phil.


Well i had 4 females laying eggs this september(will go in recent births since i had some last year that ate eggs too).
 3 ate the eggs, 1 is still going.
2 of them are orange legged with full stripes
1 is orange legged with half stripes
and 1 is full striped yellow leg.

Overall from last year i agree it seems orange legged seem to tend more to females, but i have a definite orange legged that is a male.
Also i have 2 definite yellow legged no stripes that are males.

Yeah its confusing some times..


----------



## SAn (Sep 18, 2008)

Update:

One of my no stripes yellow leg, molted overnight and the result was
a full striped yellow leg. 
Amazing.

Note that it was adult.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 18, 2008)

Very interesting.. Where exactly were these found in China? I'd like to procure myself some and try to breed them as well..


----------



## SAn (Sep 18, 2008)

I think every dealer in China sells them. If you go to a shop selling centipedes for arowana you ll find mutilans, striped legs, multidens and on occasion dehaani..


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not looking for dealers, but for the location where they are naturally found so I can find them myself. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 18, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> I'm not looking for dealers, but for the location where they are naturally found so I can find them myself. That's what makes it fun.


Hehe, you guys are lucky, you can go and run after them yourselves . Would it be possible that Orange or Yellow Legs could be geographical color variances or are they all found within the exact same distribution range?

 phil.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Steven said:


> Interesting pictures  ,
> could indeed be an empty spermweb,
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, Steven, it still might be a colorform of Sc.multidens... I remember that there was one of the members actually doing some genetic studies on Tiger legs to try and define to which specie it actually belongs to... Has there been any updates on that that i might have missed?

 phil.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not sure. In my area I have seen them in five geographically separate  (But not completely isolated) areas within ~150km of one another and they have been identical.

The very first one I saw when I first arrived may have been all red, but I can't remember. That was the furthest South. I have yet to run into any other species. In the near future I hope to explore further and further, but at the moment I'm still hunting for those bloody elusive trap-doors.


----------

